# Trapping Help!



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I am new to trapping, and I am looking to start trapping muskrat and raccoon. Do you know of anywhere I can trap these that you would be willing to share? Or would you be willing to let me trap on your land? I'm in Herriman, so I would be looking for places at least somewhat close to home.
Thank you!
HunterTanner


----------

